# New High Protein Research



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

I know many of you are haters when it comes to Jim Stoppani but for those of you who aren't...

"If you've been fooled into thinking that just 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight is going to maximize your results, you need to hear about the new study confirming the superior benefits of 1.5 grams of protein per pound."






The Study: http://www.jissn.com/content/12/1/39


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 3, 2015)

Who the **** is this Jim Stoppani


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Who the **** is this Jim Stoppani



"Jim Stoppani received his doctorate in exercise physiology with a minor in biochemistry from the University of Connecticut. Following graduation, he served as a postdoctoral research fellow in the prestigious John B. Pierce Laboratory and Department of Cellular and Molecular Physiology at Yale University School of Medicine, where he investigated the effects of exercise and diet on gene regulation in muscle tissue.

He was awarded the Gatorade Beginning Investigator in Exercise Science Award in 2002 by the American Physiological Society for his groundbreaking research. Currently Jim runs his own fitness website www.jimstoppani.com.

He has written thousands of articles on exercise, nutrition and health and is author of Encyclopedia of Muscle & Strength (Human Kinetics, 2006), co-author of the New York Times Bestseller, LL Cool J's Platinum 360 Diet and Lifestyle (Rodale, 2010), co-author of the book Stronger Arms & Upper Body (Human Kinetics, 2008), and co-author of the chapter "Nutritional Needs of Strength/Power Athletes" in the textbook Essentials of Sports Nutrition and Supplements (Humana Press, 2008). Dr. Stoppani is the creator of the Platinum 360 Diet as found in the book, LL Cool J's Platinum 360 Diet and Lifestyle (Rodale, 2010) and creator of the diet program found in the book, Mario Lopez's Knockout Fitness (Rodale, 2008).

Dr. Stoppani has been the personal nutrition and health consultant for numerous celebrity clients, such as LL Cool J, Dr. Dre, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, and Mario Lopez, and has appeared on the NBC television show Extra as an Extra LifeChanger and as a science expert on the Spike television shows Jesse James is a Dead Man and MANswers."


----------



## stonetag (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm going to need charts, graphs, spreadsheets, conference calls, executive meetings..etc. to get this Dizz.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

stonetag said:


> I'm going to need charts, graphs, spreadsheets, conference calls, executive meetings..etc. to get this Dizz.


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 3, 2015)

If Jim Stoppani knows so much, how come he's such a tiny, little fella? It's like taking diet advice from a lard ass


----------



## stonetag (Nov 3, 2015)

trodizzle said:


>


I just expected more man, don't hate on facts brother...lol


----------



## DF (Nov 3, 2015)

Does the dude even lift?


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> If Jim Stoppani knows so much, how come he's such a tiny, little fella? It's like taking diet advice from a lard ass



Puhhhleeez negro....

Gotta show a bit of respect not only for the physique but for the education the guy has under his belt. Even if he isn't sporting your ideal version of a male physique you know how hard it is to get to the targets we strive for here (BB or PL).


----------



## DF (Nov 3, 2015)

Awwww,  he's fit & cute.  Good for him.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jim Stoppani will gladly clutch to any study saying more protein is better bc he sells it for a living. I'd love to read the study later when I have time.


----------



## goodfella (Nov 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Jim Stoppani will gladly clutch to any study saying more protein is better bc he sells it for a living. I'd love to read the study later when I have time.



I don't know who the guy is, but what you said is basically what I was going to say. Preach "more protein=more gains" and people will buy and drink/eat more. Im sure this study has already been a trend in the fitness industry some years ago, but ended up dying out and now it's back since enough time has passed. Also if you take any intro to nutrition class, it will be explained that your body "DOES NOT" need as much protein as we take in. Pretty sure your body can only absorb so much protein at once and the rest ends up just being a waste and shitted out...


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 3, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> If Jim Stoppani knows so much, how come he's such a tiny, little fella? It's like taking diet advice from a lard ass



Lol you beat me to it. Pretty much exactly what I was thinking


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 3, 2015)

DF said:


> Awwww,  he's fit & cute.  Good for him.



so jelly.................................................................................................................


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

goodfella said:


> I don't know who the guy is, but what you said is basically what I was going to say. Preach "more protein=more gains" and people will buy and drink/eat more. Im sure this study has already been a trend in the fitness industry some years ago, but ended up dying out and now it's back since enough time has passed. Also if you take any intro to nutrition class, it will be explained that your body "DOES NOT" need as much protein as we take in. Pretty sure *your body can only absorb so much protein at once and the rest ends up just being a waste and shitted out...*



So if your TDEE is 3000 calories.
And the only thing you consumed today was 2500 calories, made up entirely of protein (625g of glorious protein!).
Your body is not going to use all 2500 calories you consumed because simply because it was all from one particular fuel source?

I'm not buying it...

I think our bodies are pretty smart and will do what it needs to do to survive.


----------



## DF (Nov 4, 2015)

Jenner said:


> so jelly.................................................................................................................



Not the look I want, so not jelly.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 4, 2015)

In the vid he looks like I could tie a string to his back and fly him like a kite.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 4, 2015)

When we are talking protein uptake are we talking enhanced or natty lifters because regardless of your personal beliefs upon protein requirements it's basically apples and oranges.

Frankly I believe there is a point of diminishing returns.
I think something as vague as 1g per pound of body weight his bullshit. 
I think it varies from person to person and if has something to do with their overall body mass. Yet this is solely my opinions.

Jim works for bodybuilding.com it is his business to sell stuff to the general public.

Yes he has a degree that doesn't mean anything at all only that he completed x amount of years of book study. Layne Norton has a degree that means jack shit to me. Fake natty. There are lots of guys with degrees in the fitness world. 

One size does not fit all. 
I think it comes down to what works for you if you want to buy into his faith or not, whomever. You still have to go to the gym and put the work in. You still have to live it.
Then after you have you can reevaluate and see if it has worked for you.

Shit some people like Kiefers diets. He has degrees.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm personally a fan of the all you can eat diet


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 4, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> When we are talking protein uptake are we talking enhanced or natty lifters because regardless of your personal beliefs upon protein requirements it's basically apples and oranges.
> 
> Frankly I believe there is a point of diminishing returns.
> I think something as vague as 1g per pound of body weight his bullshit.
> ...


i sure hope norton isn't a fake natty. If he is.. that's just sad. you'd have to have the worst genetics ever to use gear and look like that.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 4, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> i sure hope norton isn't a fake natty. If he is.. that's just sad. you'd have to have the worst genetics ever to use gear and look like that.



Look at all the gear Jeff Seid uses lol another fake natty.

There are a couple different forums with fools posting logs of crazy blasts and cruises and they look like shit.

Sometimes it is your goals or what you desire to see in the mirror... Nothing can change the image that you see reflecting. 

Some people say the same about overweight out of shape powerlifters but some of us see massive powerful monsters.

It is all perception and perspective at a point really!

My point is drink any kool aid that you like there is more than one method to the madness, more than one avenue to travel to get to ones goals.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 4, 2015)

goodfella said:


> I don't know who the guy is, but what you said is basically what I was going to say. Preach "more protein=more gains" and people will buy and drink/eat more. Im sure this study has already been a trend in the fitness industry some years ago, but ended up dying out and now it's back since enough time has passed. Also if you take any intro to nutrition class, it will be explained that your body "DOES NOT" need as much protein as we take in. Pretty sure your body can only absorb so much protein at once and the rest ends up just being a waste and shitted out...



Any protein that doesn't get used to replace amino acids broken down from muscle tissue will be converted to glucose via gluconeogenesis and used for energy. Protein doesn't get shitted out just like all other macros except for fiber to some degree. Fiber is bature's poop broom lol


----------



## thqmas (Nov 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Any protein that doesn't get used to replace amino acids broken down from muscle tissue will be converted to glucose via gluconeogenesis and used for energy. Protein doesn't get shitted out just like all other macros except for fiber to some degree. Fiber is bature's poop broom lol



I read all this thread, got to this comment and understood that I now have nothing to contribute to this conversation. Damn it doc.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 4, 2015)

thqmas said:


> I read all this thread, got to this comment and understood that I now have nothing to contribute to this conversation. Damn it doc.



You can always contribute. Just post up some noodz! Seeker and I meet once a month to go over all noodz posted on this forum and we rank them for google images


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 4, 2015)

Jim Stoppani is a smart dude who sold out to the supp industry a long, long time ago Diz - the sooner you understand that the better.

1) Finding ONE study that suggests higher than normal protein intake is better for bodycomp means nothing when you consider that the evidence taken as a WHOLE says otherwise. 
Hell here is a study by the exact same group showing no effect of higher than suggested protein intake on body comp:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24834017

2) Subjects kept a food diary aka no dietary control whatsoever. 
When you consider that the difference in FFM was insignificant and that the only significant finding of the study was greater fat loss in the higher protein group - this could EASILY be due to miscalculation in caloric intake.

3) This study, unlike the previous one, involved a brand new periodized training program vs the same program that the individuals usually used in the previous study showing no impact from higher than recommended protein intake. 
IMO this highlights the impact a good training program can make rather than higher protein intake per se - especially when you consider that the low protein group gained the SAME amount of LBM as the high.


Take home message:
- You wont gain more muscle with a higher than recommended protein intake
- You MAY gain less fat with higher than recommended protein intake. Not exactly a shock considering the pathway involved in converting protein > fat is rarely used.
- One study means nothing when the data taken as a whole says otherwise, especially when that data involves work from the same lab.
- A high quality training program will make a MUCH bigger difference to body recomposition vs eating more & more protein. 

- None of this is relevant to AAS users since they can get away with higher protein intakes due to the higher levels of protein synthesis anyway.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You can always contribute. Just post up some noodz! Seeker and I meet once a month to go over all noodz posted on this forum and we rank them for google images



I have a problem with noodz. I can't seem to get my weewee in one frame. It's embarrassing to have 3 legs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 4, 2015)

thqmas said:


> I have a problem with noodz. I can't seem to get my weewee in one frame. It's embarrassing to have 3 legs.



My problem is the opposite of yours. I can't zoom my camera enough to make my Weewee seem to be a respectable size


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 4, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Jim Stoppani is a smart dude who sold out to the supp industry a long, long time ago Diz - the sooner you understand that the better.
> 
> 1) Finding ONE study that suggests higher than normal protein intake is better for bodycomp means nothing when you consider that the evidence taken as a WHOLE says otherwise.
> Hell here is a study by the exact same group showing no effect of higher than suggested protein intake on body comp:
> ...



I hate you! You always beat me and I'm tired of it. I'm going to delete your post and repost it as my own


----------



## Fruity (Nov 4, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Puhhhleeez negro....
> 
> Gotta show a bit of respect not only for the physique but for the education the guy has under his belt. Even if he isn't sporting your ideal version of a male physique you know how hard it is to get to the targets we strive for here (BB or PL).



Photoshop is one hell of a drug


----------



## goodfella (Nov 4, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> So if your TDEE is 3000 calories.
> And the only thing you consumed today was 2500 calories, made up entirely of protein (625g of glorious protein!).
> Your body is not going to use all 2500 calories you consumed because simply because it was all from one particular fuel source?
> 
> ...



Haha screw you for making me even explain this to you *In REAL LIFE/THE REAL WORLD your not going to be doing that and thats something that is completely different from what is being discussed here.* Now stop playing stupid with all of us man ha. Cus clearly what you just stated would not be what one would eat or usually eat on a day to day bases and is more of a supplement experiment. Second, you don't need to buy it or am I asking you to buy it, but what I am asking you to do is re-read it again and you will see how it reads "PRETTY SURE" right before what you forgot to highlight (d**k move on ur part) meaning I'm assuming/makes sense to me (Almost hoping someone would actually chime in with some real info instead of an opinion) and thats just from my own experience with mass amounts of protein intake, not something I researched, (besides it on myself) not something I found online, nor is it something I heard someone else say in a online video. But hey, if your so into what this dude claims, go for it, prove us wrong, dial it in, get your protein on and get swole!


----------



## goodfella (Nov 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Any protein that doesn't get used to replace amino acids broken down from muscle tissue will be converted to glucose via gluconeogenesis and used for energy. Protein doesn't get shitted out just like all other macros except for fiber to some degree. Fiber is bature's poop broom lol



Thank you!


----------



## RISE (Nov 8, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> i sure hope norton isn't a fake natty. If he is.. that's just sad. you'd have to have the worst genetics ever to use gear and look like that.



Excuse me sir, but no.  I hold the title for worst genetics ever.


----------

